
M. Caffrey: Under Trump I lost my job for refusing to hide climate crisis facts - anonymfus
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2019/jul/25/trump-administration-climate-crisis-denying-scientist
======
ksaj
Not so long ago Trump mocked and disparaged the idea of global warming because
it was cold in and around his general bubble. Of course he's not commenting on
the current spate of weather events affecting all of North America and most of
Europe right now.

